# getting shaggier!



## Missy

some of you know I am trying to see how long I can go with the boys coats who have always been kept in pretty short puppy cuts. As you can see they are beginning to get shaggier!

View attachment 28581
View attachment 28582


If you are also trying to grow out your Neezer please post your progress here! we can cheer each other on!


----------



## trueblue

I want to keep Santos long, and so far, we haven't blown coat, so it's been relatively easy. UNTIL....I thought I found a mat on his back when I got back from work yesterday. How gross is this? It turned out to be a hair covered poo! UGH! I can't even figure out how he did that. I'm just glad I didn't try to comb thru it with my fingers before figuring out what it was.

Missy, I like the shaggy look on your boys...they are looking very dapper


----------



## Missy

LOL Kim! aren't dogs gross?


----------



## mintchip

Missy they are soooooo cute!


----------



## mellowbo

Kim, that's funny!
Missy, YES MISSY, YES!!
They're looking cute. But, then again, they always look cute!


----------



## Poornima

They are looking cute.


----------



## Julie

Missy-Jasper looks so layed back that he gives me chuckles!


----------



## good buddy

They are looking cute! How long is their hair now?


----------



## Sheri

How long has it been since their last puppy cut? I'm curious as to how long it takes to grow the coat out to several inches... And, I wonder if it will be harder to keep mat-free as it grows... Cash and Jasper are looking good!


----------



## KSC

Missy they look adorable


----------



## lfung5

Gosh Missy, I really like the longer look. Almost wants me to grow my guys out. I've tried,but I always cut them when they start to look puffy!


----------



## Renee

Your pups are adorable Missy!
I thought I was going to let Miley grow her coat out. 
But I caved this week and got her a puppy cut. 
It was too hard to keep up with all the matts, even with my CC combs and brushes.
And I was finding long white hair EVERYWHERE. 
So she went back to a short puppy cut for the spring and summer.
Here are some before/after pics...
BEFORE









AFTER









I think the longer coats are "prettier" but also require more work...at least with Miley!


----------



## SMARTY

Missy, I love shaggy, but hate the hair in the eyes. My girls are just about long enough to keep the bangs in a band. I think your boys look adorable.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Your boys are looking really good...Missy.


----------



## Maxmom

I'm growing Cooper's hair out. So far it doesn't look a lot different, but I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They look great. I'm trying to grow Murphy out again but the mats are driving us all crazy!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am letting Dexter hair grow out also, but I will keep his face so you can see parts of his eyes. His head will be pretty shaggy, I like the shaggy bangs look. 

Dexter decided to start blowing his coat at (16 months), his hair was maybe 3 inches long. I am still getting loose hairs in the comb, but not the mats anymore. So, I would say his coat blowing lasted a good month with the mats.....long detangle sessions. 

Comb twice a day to stay ahead of the tangles and keep the hair clean.

My next goal is May to leave Dexter's hair alone and let it grow!


----------



## rdanielle

Cute! I love that length just the perfect amount of shagginess  I can't wait till Sophie's coat gets back to that length. I was in the process of growing it out then she got the prenatal shave  Slowly growing out again.


----------



## Leslie

Awww... Look at those adorable shaggy faces. I love it! 

It is definitely more work to keep them longer but, I think you'd be hard-pressed to find another "stress therapy" that works as well (and costs as little) as running your fingers through a long, soft Havanese coat. Ahhhh.... Pure bliss :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

awww Renee, I love Miley both ways. Linda, I just got through the puffy "I can't believe how fat they are" stage. And believe it or not they are beginning to look thinner because I am beginning to see a bit of movement in their coats. 

Sheri, I believe the last real short cut was around thanksgiving. but it was a horrible cut so I had to have it evened out in January so they were a bit shorter then than I had hoped. They are about 3 inches now on their legs, 2 on their bodies and I would say between 3-8 on their tails and ears. The cool thing is their snouts are beginning to grow down under their eyes where they have always been shaved. I've noticed Jas having less tear staining. It will be an adventure. And I both me and DH are working more now (especially him) so I seem to have lost my grooming mate for at least a while (I would bathe he would blow dry.) But I am determined, at least for now...we will see when they start dragging in all that pollen.

I'll give another update in a few weeks (or after a bath if they look cute....LOL)


----------



## Jane

You are making great progress, Missy! I love the photos of the boys as they go through the transition "Who turned out the lights?" stage!


----------



## irnfit

Missy, I hope you can stick it out. It will be fun to see them in full coats. I have finally decided to cut Kodi's bangs so I can see his beautfiul eyes again.


----------



## galaxie

Aw Missy I love your boys! They are so handsome  The coats look great, way to go!


----------



## mimismom

Missy, those boys are looking good. I like the shaggy look!


----------



## lcy_pt

Yeah Missy! I'm glad you started this thread LOL!

Okay here are the boys....six months after the shave...

Gee, Harley looks like a bear 




























I love Seymour's 'spats' LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family

They look great Pat, I love the second photo of Harley with the sun shining.


----------



## pjewel

I've been trying to grow the boys out again but I'm already seeing more "stuff" stuck to them when they come in. I have a feeling my boys may be getting another cut sometime soon. They were essentially shaved down in the early part of November. Now it's decision time. There is something very liberating about having them stay cleaner and easier to groom.

Your guys look adorable.


----------



## Missy

Pat, Harley and Seymour look gorgeous... Ohhhh I hope I can make it six months...that will be about June. 

I meant to mention one the reasons I am doing this, is that Jasper has developed dark pigmentation spots like an age spot on the inner corner of his eye. The Vet does not think it is anything to worry about, but he has such fair skin, and I know developing freckles from the sun is bad for us...so I started to think how the profuse coat was designed to protect them from the Cuban sun.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Pick a short goal Missy......June is such a long time....

I knew I could make it through the winter without clipping Dexter (because I wanted the coat longer to keep Dexter warm)....now another goal...make it through Spring, then the goal will get shorter due to the warmer months coming, then we go by the weeks.... This is my plan for now!


----------



## Missy

I hope I don't jinx myself here. But I just combed and brushed the boys and not one mat. They got their baths last Saturday, and it is Thursday and this is the first time I have touched them since the bath. I am really loving their new bathing routine, pure paws, coat handlers and a tiny bit of Eqyss survivor. They are getting so shaggy-- new picts soon.


----------



## LuvCicero

Missy, your boys look so shaggy and C.U.T.E. You know I love the long hair and we love feeling the soft long fur. I will be looking forward to pictures as they continue to grow.


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> Pick a short goal Missy......June is such a long time....
> 
> I knew I could make it through the winter without clipping Dexter (because I wanted the coat longer to keep Dexter warm)....now another goal...make it through Spring, then the goal will get shorter due to the warmer months coming, then we go by the weeks.... This is my plan for now!


You don't understand, Linda... Up here, June IS "spring"!:biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt

Missy said:


> I hope I don't jinx myself here. But I just combed and brushed the boys and not one mat. They got their baths last Saturday, and it is Thursday and this is the first time I have touched them since the bath. I am really loving their new bathing routine, pure paws, coat handlers and a tiny bit of Eqyss survivor. They are getting so shaggy-- new picts soon.


:whoo:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Well....it is kind of Spring here! Our Cherry tree is blooming. I really hope we have seen the end of the cold weather! I am SICK of it!!!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Good to hear, Missy! Can't wait to see pics of your boys again.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I have only trimmed Dexter's (top of head)....got to see those eyes, but the bangs will be scruffy and uneven.

I am going for June....let me make it to June without going crazy with the scissors!


----------



## lcy_pt

HavaneseSoon said:


> I have only trimmed Dexter's (top of head)....got to see those eyes, but the bangs will be scruffy and uneven.
> 
> I am going for June....let me make it to June without going crazy with the scissors!


You can do it! :whoo:

Now get out there and buy some topknot elastics in strong male colours!!!


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> I have only trimmed Dexter's (top of head)....got to see those eyes, but the bangs will be scruffy and uneven.
> 
> I am going for June....let me make it to June without going crazy with the scissors!


I gave up on growing out Kodi's head hair too. We tried the top-knot thing for several weeks, but he still looked messy most of the time. He doesn't purposely try to remove a top-knot, but he's just so active... Pam (his breeder) gave me some tips on feathering the top of his head into the rest of him better, and I think I did a pretty good job. It doesn't look chopped, and now I can see those cute eyes again too!

So maybe I'm the only one on the forum with a full-coated Hav with a trimmed face, but so be it!:laugh:

On the good news front, the blowing coat seems to be passing. :whoo: He's getting many fewer knots, and those he does get are easier to get out. I think it was mid Feb when he started in earnest, and now we're mid March. So if that's typical, it's not so bad. I think if people know there's an end in sight, it's easier to face!


----------



## Missy

Boys get a bath today! I will have to get more pictures. DH keeps saying things like "i suspect they will get cut down soon." I think he is petrified of topknots! so I may be reviewing sierra style bangs! But I have to say, that Jasper has less eye staining now that his snout right below his eyes have grown out more. They are fluffinutters!


----------



## kelrobin

Ha, Missy, the grass is always greener! I love the full coat, but vowed I would really trim Jackson down this summer . . . he hates heat and seems to get so hot with his full coat. Plus our yard is loaded with debris and bugs, so I thought I would let him stay long and then go for the puppy trim soon. After his bath I noticed a zillion little mats, and it's just not worth the continued mat busting. I guess I will post his photos on another thread the reverse of yours! But I know exactly how you feel . . . Jackson will get his trim and then grow out for the winter because that's what I love the best.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Awww Missy....your boys are so darn cute. I admit I love the shaggy look. I have Maddie groomed with her hair shorter on the back, but long on the skirt, chest, and legs. That way she sort of looks like she's in long coat, but its easier on me and cooler in the summer on her. Whatever you decide to do with Jasper and Cash, they'll look adorable.


----------



## Missy

these were taken during an impromptu playdate with Casey. Cash was having a ball...Jasper was being a grouch. But look how shaggy!


----------



## pjewel

The boys are starting to grow in after November's shave down. Not sure if I'll let Milo grow out to full coat again because all of our lives are easier this way and so far (poo poo poo), no more mats. This is him after yesterday's grooming. I wanted to cry because she cut his mustache. He is filling in though.


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> Boys get a bath today! I will have to get more pictures. DH keeps saying things like "i suspect they will get cut down soon." I think he is petrified of topknots! so I may be reviewing sierra style bangs! But I have to say, that Jasper has less eye staining now that his snout right below his eyes have grown out more. They are fluffinutters!


Go, Missy, go!<g>


----------



## krandall

MaddiesMom said:


> Awww Missy....your boys are so darn cute. I admit I love the shaggy look. I have Maddie groomed with her hair shorter on the back, but long on the skirt, chest, and legs. That way she sort of looks like she's in long coat, but its easier on me and cooler in the summer on her. Whatever you decide to do with Jasper and Cash, they'll look adorable.


Kodi's breeder mentioned that another owner of one of her puppies had done something similar, and it sounds like a great option. The problem with doing that with Kodi is that since he's Belton, he'd lose all the white hair on his back.


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> these were taken during an impromptu playdate with Casey. Cash was having a ball...Jasper was being a grouch. But look how shaggy!


They're looking great, Missy!


----------



## Missy

I think I have figured out how to get DH to say yes to a girl :biggrin1: after today's shennanigans with Jasper-- I said "well you won't let me get a girl." and he said. "well maybe when we're old we can get a girl." don't you think a few more topknots and ponytails on his manly havs, might make _"when we're old"_ come a little sooner?

but look how shaggy!


----------



## Missy

Cash says: Nope I don't need to see! get that comb and those stretchy things away from me.

View attachment 28920


Jasper says: there now... isn't this better?

View attachment 28921


----------



## Evye's Mom

So cute Missy. But I'm a big fan of top knots. If DH hates them, keep doing what you're doing and your wish may come true sooner rather than later. If not, Jasper looks adorable in his pig tails.


----------



## mintchip

Cute!!
Oliver pulls Comet's top knot out and Comet pulls Oliver's.:frusty: I gave up on top knots!


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> I think I have figured out how to get DH to say yes to a girl :biggrin1: after today's shennanigans with Jasper-- I said "well you won't let me get a girl." and he said. "well maybe when we're old we can get a girl." don't you think a few more topknots and ponytails on his manly havs, might make _"when we're old"_ come a little sooner?
> 
> but look how shaggy!


Ha! But I actually think Jasper looks adorable in his ponys! (says she who gave up and cut the top of Kodi's head again!)


----------



## SMARTY

The saggy look is very becoming on your boys. It just takes so long to get those bangs so you can really get them out of the eyes. If I could conquer the Sierra look there would be no more top knots even with my girls.


----------



## katkoota

Shaggy is ADORABLE on havanese ^_^!!!!


----------



## Mraymo

They look great. I love Jasper's pig tails. Tell Michael they're very manly.


----------



## Missy

Hi Marianne, so good to see you post! almost time for playdates.


----------



## dainnj

Missy said:


> don't you think a few more topknots and ponytails on his manly havs, might make _"when we're old"_ come a little sooner? /QUOTE]
> 
> I had to laugh at this. My sons and husband HATE when I put a topknot on Luna. They don't care that she's a girl. The only ones that like the ponytail are me and my daughter. Must be a guy thing...


----------



## Laurief

Wow Missy - the boys look great. I had decided a little while back to let Logan and Lexi grow long as well. It is a lot more work but they are so cute. I dont have an updated pic of Lex, but here is Logan from the other day. I have to admit that I still do cut around the eyes, cause Gabe cannot stand it when he cant look them in the eyes.


----------



## Missy

wow Logan looks great Laurie. It has been so long since I have seen a picture of him!


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: cheering you all on, I love the look of the full coat and have been considering growing at least Riley back out but have decided to wait. Maybe next year but will be cheering everyone else on till then.


----------



## Laurief

I feel bad because I have been MIA a bit lately - just lots going on. I will try to post some new pics of my guys soon.


----------



## marjrc

Missy, I love that look on your boys. Is it harder to get the comb through their hair now? They look like they just HAVE to get a good back scratch. I could run my hands over them all day! lol 

Laurie, Logan is gorgeous!! I had no idea his head hair was so straight and silky. Did he just get groomed in that photo? That length is perfect. 

Milo, you handsome dude you!! Purple is IN for the guys now you know!


----------



## Missy

"This is just wrong!" says Cash who proceeded to paw them out.

View attachment 29077


"I don't mind it so much" says Jasper who took a nap

View attachment 29078


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love Jasper and Cash! They look great Missy.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Marj, he did just get brushed out when I took the picture but I have not cut his hair for quite a long time. I never knew his hair was that silky and straight either, till I let it grow out. I love it!


----------



## Jane

Love the double ponytails, Missy!!!


----------



## Missy

All right ladies, I need help! right about now (3 inches on coats...4,5 or more on tail and face) I am beginning to think of excuses to take them to the groomer to cut them down.

1) their beards are total sponges and are sloshing water, from their bowl, from the rain, from god knows what else all over the house.
2) pollen season is coming.
3) they need a bath this weekend
4) then they will need to be combed and blow dried
5) then they will get all dirty again in no time
6) harder to find ticks
7) 75 degrees this weekend, won't they be hot? 
8) 75 degrees this weekend, do I really want to be grooming them?
9) Cash's big, long, heavy floppy ears are causing a slight bacterial infection.(treated it and it is gone now) 
and 10)They are beginning to run when I pull out the comb. 

But on the other hand, they are looking so darn cute!


----------



## krandall

No, Missy, No!!!

Hold out - you can do it!<g>


----------



## KSC

:evil: you know....having just cut Kipling down....oh no..I wouldn't DARE dissuade you at this point. 

though...even a trim can help...

And they can still look so cute....your decision of course and I love how your boys look...all's I'm sayin'...is that it IS a lot easier....


----------



## good buddy

1) their beards are total sponges and are sloshing water, from their bowl, from the rain, from god knows what else all over the house. Use a water bottle!

2) pollen season is coming. One way or the other.

3) they need a bath this weekend Whether they are short or long.

4) then they will need to be combed and blow dried Short hair or long--same thing!

5) then they will get all dirty again in no time They'll do this even if you shave them naked and I should know!

6) harder to find ticks Hmmm maybe. Just use progressively tighter and tigher combs and you will get them all.

7) 75 degrees this weekend, won't they be hot? They come from Cuba--it's all in your mind! :crazy:

8) 75 degrees this weekend, do I really want to be grooming them? Of course! Grooming is fun and the results are amazing! Plus it's a great one on one time to bond with your pup!

9) Cash's big, long, heavy floppy ears are causing a slight bacterial infection.(treated it and it is gone now) After every bath be sure to dry the ears fully and I use K-9 Liquid Health Ear Solutions--it helps to dry the ear canal. 
and

10)They are beginning to run when I pull out the comb. But in full coat when they run it's like watching Baywatch lol! :eyebrows:

But on the other hand, they are looking so darn cute! You bet they are!! I LOVE a Havanese in full coat! I gotta grow my guys out again too! Just gotta watch Rufus' hiney a little longer to be sure he is over his AG problems and then they will be back in full coats! You can do it Missy! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

lMissy,

Beards....if it bothersyou a lot, have the Hav to drink from the water bottle. I did for awhile when Dexter was young and he did not seem to be drinking a lots of water. So we changed backed. It is only water, it will dry.

When it comes to the longer beard problem, I am going to see if Dexter willl let tie /hold hack some of the hair while eating........Eating takes less than 4-5 minutes.

If Pollen bothers you....if you have problems, then cut them down.

Bathtime - think of it a spa treatment for our boys. Relax and enjoy the sesson. This is part of your get up and go.

Comb & Dried.....well that is part of shampooing. This is a set time for listening to TV and relaxation.

Dirty again.....This is what Havs do best. You can restrict their playing grounds to the house.

Ticks.....Put the boys on treatment....it takes a few weeks to really start working, then you will not be looking for ticks.

75 degrees will not be too hot. Do your walking or exercises in the early morning or evening. Let them cool off in the shade before coming in...........or..............let them RLH the day before the bath.

Ears.... Step up the care.

Comb & running.... Make it a routine they will know what to expect. And give the treat!

It has been in the 80's here for a few days. As long as Dexter off and running, good appetite, not panting to much (check the water level in the bowl)...then I am good awhile.

As long as I can see Dexters eyes, slipper feet are corrected. ears are checked and Dexter seems happy, then I am good to go.

And....Missy, if you want you dogs cut down, the do it! It is your decision, then do it, HAIR GROWS BACK! If you want a nice break from grooming, then this is it!

I am stilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll hanging on......work helps, so I do not think about it too much, but when I come home, I come the hair.

My goal is mid-April to let the hair stay be! Except the foot pads and the length of hair going down the legs, and around the eyes.

I am also finding that the baths are lengthening out to 10 -15 instead of 7 - 10, I go by smell and texture of the hair, not a date on the month.

Linda

.


Missy said:


> All right ladies, I need help! right about now (3 inches on coats...4,5 or more on tail and face) I am beginning to think of excuses to take them to the groomer to cut them down.
> 
> 1) their beards are total sponges and are sloshing water, from their bowl, from the rain, from god knows what else all over the house.
> 2) pollen season is coming.
> 3) they need a bath this weekend
> 4) then they will need to be combed and blow dried
> 5) then they will get all dirty again in no time
> 6) harder to find ticks
> 7) 75 degrees this weekend, won't they be hot?
> 8) 75 degrees this weekend, do I really want to be grooming them?
> 9) Cash's big, long, heavy floppy ears are causing a slight bacterial infection.(treated it and it is gone now)
> and 10)They are beginning to run when I pull out the comb.
> 
> But on the other hand, they are looking so darn cute!


----------



## Missy

Thanks ladies. you crack me up. My fav Christy is _"like watching baywatch._" although in Cash's case it may be more like _the incredible hulk._

I will look into the K9 liquid ear solution...I have never had to ever use anything in their ears, I just wipe them with ear wipes. But Cash's ears are incredibly heavy and thick so maybe a liquid will help.

I do love the bath experience actually, well when it is done. they are so luscious. Ticks, I treat year round, but they still sometimes get them anyway, and even worse the hangers on that aren't attached and end up in our bed! I have been thinking water bottle! but I think DH will not approve. some how he thinks it's for sissy dogs.

I do have severe allergies-- but I can wipe them down.

OK-- I will take it from bath to bath. We will make it for two more weeks anyway.


----------



## marjrc

Christy, you cracked me up with that list! You are more optimistic than I am. When I saw your list, Missy, I simply thought "Cut them down!!" LOL 

Linda and Christy are right, there are plenty of solutions to the issues you have with the boys in longer hair, but Missy, if it's keeping you awake at night, then cut them down and that is that. Life's too short! 

Hmm.... but then again .... life is too short to be worrying for nothing!! KEEP THEM LONG !! 

See? I can be of help too. :biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom

LOL Missy, backfired. You're supporters are not lining up.

You're well detailed list, I have been tempted for the very same reason. I'm taking it bath by bath too. Christy put it all in proper perspective....so with that I say "No, Missy, No".


----------



## LuvCicero

Missy, a long coat does require more work but it is a beautiful thing to see a Hav do a RLH in a long coat. I think your boys are at the in between stage now and if you give it more time you will begin to see that long coat blowing in the wind. When that happens it will be a hard decision to cut them back.

Now that being said, I still can't believe I had Cicero cut shorter, but I am enjoying his length right now. I only have to sweep once a day instead of 4 times a day. Brushing is taking 1/2 the time now. BUT, I do plan on getting him back in a long coat!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Dale, I was just thinking about you today and wondering if you were having regrets or glad you did it. Sooooo I will try to hang in there. When I ask myself why I chose to do what I do, it's the exact reason you said. Wathching the RLH in long coat is worth another floor sweep. Another thing I love is when we outside and there is a breeze or light wind. Seeing their hair part and just float with the wind, worth yet another floor sweep. Yes, Missy, Yes....you can do it.

But then there are tornado winds...with a short cut we would not be looking like this?


----------



## Sheri

You know, Sharlene, I think that photo of Bentley needs to go in the next calendar! I love seeing it every time!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Sheri said:


> You know, Sharlene, I think that photo of Bentley needs to go in the next calendar! I love seeing it every time!


I don't know Sherri. It was "this" that almost put me over the edge with a pair of scissors versus a comb. I didn't know where to start...but we got through it.


----------



## krandall

good buddy said:


> They are beginning to run when I pull out the comb. But in full coat when they run it's like watching Baywatch lol! :eyebrows:


CAn tell THIS was written by one of us women... I guarantee (and I live with several guys) that the GUYS are NOT watching the flowing hair on Baywatch!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## krandall

Missy, the BIGGEST reason to not cut them (at least for now!!!) is that you PROMISED us that you'd keep them long until after our spring play date! And we'll all give you lots of moral support then to help you make it to the FALL play date...:biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy

Sheri said:


> You know, Sharlene, I think that photo of Bentley needs to go in the next calendar! I love seeing it every time!


Mmmmm Sheri, When I see this pic, I don't see a mess at all. I just see a luscious fluffy puppy needing a big squidgee hug! :biggrin1: He look sooooooo huggable!


----------



## Missy

good buddy said:


> Mmmmm Sheri, When I see this pic, I don't see a mess at all. I just see a luscious fluffy puppy needing a big squidgee hug! :biggrin1: He look sooooooo huggable!


I agree. I also just want to say Christy I would like to hire you to be my "life coach" LOL. Whenever I have these silly solvable problems (remember the mail issue? still not fixed btw...tee hee) you are just so positive, with such simple solutions and you never make me feel silly! not sure what you do for a living...but I think some sort of positive thinking guru could be in your future.

Karen, the playdate IS what made me rethink it this time. We better hurry up! who's having it? is it me? how bout today? lol.

all right off to bathe number 1, and then number 2. I am determined to enjoy this beautiful DRY weekend with clean dogs.


----------



## good buddy

Missy said:


> I agree. I also just want to say Christy I would like to hire you to be my "life coach" LOL. Whenever I have these silly solvable problems (remember the mail issue? still not fixed btw...tee hee) you are just so positive, with such simple solutions and you never make me feel silly! not sure what you do for a living...but I think some sort of positive thinking guru could be in your future.


Missy, My full time job is MOM. I guess that's alot like being a life coach! eace:

Lucky you looking forward to a DRY weekend! The forcast here is rain and I am stuck inside with a ton of laundry thanks to Chingy my old lady Crested who pee peed on my bed last night. :frusty: Arggg! Not feelin' so positive 'bout that!


----------



## Missy

Oh, I just also have to say....I doubt even with your support, that the boys will be in a never touched full coat. I just trimmed their eyes and bangs a bit (I believe the sierra trim.) and I have to cut Cash's tail every so often because it drags on the floor like lynus' blanket. not to mention sanitary trims. But I do want to experience that baywatch look. 

think how much cooler this picture would have been if they had been in full coat.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Was it me who was saying "nothing like an RLHHHHHHHHH !! in a long coat."

Just try to avoid them in the early a.m. dew.



















But the flip side, they can get just as dirty even in short cuts. Just might be a little easier to clean them up afterwards. Are we helping??


----------



## Missy

Sharlene! that is adorable! ahhh that southern red clay! paws up here come out black or green!


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> Oh, I just also have to say....I doubt even with your support, that the boys will be in a never touched full coat. I just trimmed their eyes and bangs a bit (I believe the sierra trim.) and I have to cut Cash's tail every so often because it drags on the floor like lynus' blanket. not to mention sanitary trims. But I do want to experience that baywatch look.
> 
> think how much cooler this picture would have been if they had been in full coat.


I love that picture (and your boys) just the way they are


----------



## Missy

I do too Sally. I suspect when the experiment is done I will likely end up keeping them like Oliver and Comet... a little longer than I have been. But I do want to see how long I can go. Although DH has asked me weekly lately, when are you going to take them in to be groomed.


----------



## good buddy

Just send that boy to me Sharlene, I think he's turning chocolate and I don't have a chocolate kid yet!

Missy, I wonder how many others have the tail that drags on the ground? Marley reminds me more of more of your Cash. His tail is gorgeous but loose and he will also drag it on the ground. I couldn't possibly bring myself to trim it, but when he drags it, it picks up all the leaves and gunk and brings it all in the house!

Phoebe has a long tail like that too and will cross in front of me when we walk and I've stepped on it and pulled hairs out before.


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> Karen, the playdate IS what made me rethink it this time. We better hurry up! who's having it? is it me? how bout today? lol.
> 
> all right off to bathe number 1, and then number 2. I am determined to enjoy this beautiful DRY weekend with clean dogs.


I'd be happy to have it, but I don't have a fenced yard. We love your yard, but if you need a break, maybe someone else has a fenced yard we can use.

I'm planning on letting Kodi get as dirty as he wants today (it may be gorgeous, but the ground is still really wet!!!) and then give him a bath tonight so he's clean for company tomorrow!


----------



## Missy

I am happy to do it. I think we have a good safe yard and seems to be sort of centrally located. Maybe I'll start a thread to try and decide when. It's hard to plan for spring... days like today I think lets do it in April.... but then I remember it is new england.


----------



## Kathie

Missy - the boys RLH looks cute just the way they are!

Sharlene - I do remember that SC red clay. We lived there when our children were little! You can find it here in S. Georgia but our property is mostly sand as we're near a river. It falls right off after it dries - in the house usually!


----------



## Missy

Someone my DH hasn't seen for a while at the park stopped him and said "jasper and cash have gotten so fat" for once I know it's all puff. here are the after bath pictures... how long does it have to get before it starts to lie down?


----------



## Evye's Mom

Looking sooo good Missy.


----------



## Kathie

They looks so handsome! Jasper really looks poufy and it looks good, I think.

Abby's hair is so thin I don't think it ever was very poufy although she is in a full coat and the only reason it looks as full as it does it because her back is cottony and that adds to the bulk. 

Don't give up now - they look gorgeous!


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> I am happy to do it. I think we have a good safe yard and seems to be sort of centrally located. Maybe I'll start a thread to try and decide when. It's hard to plan for spring... days like today I think lets do it in April.... but then I remember it is new england.


My thoughts exactly!<g> But, being N.E., we could plan a play date at ANY time of year and get bad weather!<G>


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> Someone my DH hasn't seen for a while at the park stopped him and said "jasper and cash have gotten so fat" for once I know it's all puff. here are the after bath pictures... how long does it have to get before it starts to lie down?


Missy, they look ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

They really look so cute Missy. Try to hold out if you can, I love that poofy look. Scooter's hair must be just like theirs. What brush and comb do you use to get through their hair without pulling too much?


----------



## good buddy

How long is it now? I just checked my boys--theirs is about 4 inches and not quite yet laying down. I think 4 and a half or 5 inches would do it. Of course it depends on the coat! If it's really thick or really curly I think it would stick out longer! They look wonderful! eace:


----------



## LuvCicero

Those boys are looking so darn cute!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I have entertained the idea of trimming Dexter. What am I thinking? I want to let him grow out some and he has gotten past the between stage, so what am I thinking!. He is getting shaggier, his face is getting longer like I want it.

I am going to study the favorite pictures I have collected of Havs and see 
what I I really like. Maybe a bath for Dexter will change my mind. 

My goal will now be....Do Not cut any length off of coat until the end of April, but you can very light trimmed the face if needed, tail private area, foot pads, and length of leg hair (hitting the floor), and trimming the belly shorter....all this should keep me busy to keep me away from the rest of the hair. 

Linda


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> I have entertained the idea of trimming Dexter. What am I thinking? I want to let him grow out some and he has gotten past the between stage, so what am I thinking!. He is getting shaggier, his face is getting longer like I want it.
> 
> I am going to study the favorite pictures I have collected of Havs and see
> what I I really like. Maybe a bath for Dexter will change my mind.
> 
> My goal will now be....Do Not cut any length off of coat until the end of April, but you can very light trimmed the face if needed, tail private area, foot pads, and length of leg hair (hitting the floor), and trimming the belly shorter....all this should keep me busy to keep me away from the rest of the hair.
> 
> Linda


Oh, don't trim much off Dexter's face... only enough that you can continue to see his cute eyes. I *LOVE* him this way. I just want to pick him up and hug him!!!!

Now I know how much you love your clippers, but leave them in the drawer a little while longer!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

I agree with Karen, Dexter looks fantastic in this length of hair! 

Missy, your boys' hair isn't very long, but I guess when you're used to having them shaved, this length is like those guys with the long hair, back in the 70's, that used to bug the crap out of the grandparents! lol Hang in there! They look GREAT !


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Missy - Dexter hair is laying down, and it is close to 4 inches long. It is very amazing how the hair will make the Hav look bigger or fatter....only you know the truth. And, if you clipped them close and the dog looks so little compared to other dogs. 

Dexter got a bath today, so clipping temptations are on hold for now. I love Dexter's shaggy face.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter's hair is getting longer; picture is after bath.


----------



## Missy

Dexter is looking so cute. Marj, I know the boys aren't that long, but believe it of not jasper's coat is 3 inches in the body...you just can't tell cause it's all pouff. and Cash, I wonder if his will ever lie down. His coat reminds me of one of those alaskan type dogs that the coat just poufs out-- he has a very cottony almost whooly undercoat. anyways it is long for us.


----------



## irnfit

Missy, I feel your pain. Shelby has a long silky type coat. Kodi, has part silky and part cotton fluff.


----------



## Mraymo

Missy they look great. You can do it! Before you know it they'll be long and flowing. 

I can't even think about a playdate yet. I'm still waiting for my deck to be finished. Once that's done, I could do it here. I'm just not sure how long it will be. My brother's my contractor so I'm kind of last on the list. I'm doing his taxes this week so I figured I'd try to sweet talk him then.


----------



## Missy

I had such great pictures from this weekend and DH erased them from the camera by mistake!!! he never does stuff like that so I can't be too mad...but Ghrrrrrr. Jasper actually had a bit of flow going on during his RLH. Cash looks like a black bear. But they are about 3 inches through the body now... maybe a bit shy of that... so one inch to go before it starts to fall.


----------



## mintchip

irnfit said:


> Missy, I feel your pain. Shelby has a long silky type coat. Kodi, has part silky and part cotton fluff.


Hey how did Oliver get in that photo? :suspicious: 
:biggrin1: His coloring and hair looks exactly like that


----------



## HavaneseSoon

The summer months are going to very hard for me to resist the groom down because of the heat. By the month of May, it will be warm.... I am thinking to myself it will have to be a week by week goal for me starting in June. 

My biggest temptation right now... is trying to keep those scissors away from the face! I've got to see those eyes!


----------



## Missy

No he's not fatter!

Jasper last year
View attachment 29684


Jasper today
View attachment 29685


----------



## krandall

He's looking adorable! You just want to hug him!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I like his shaggy look, he's so cute and looks cuddly.


----------



## LuvCicero

Missy, your boys are looking great. Just hang in there because you are going to love to see that hair blowing when they RLH. They seem to be growing really fast.


----------



## Lilly'sMom

He looks great!

Marianne, I didn't realize there was another Rhode Islander here. I grew up in Newport and live in Tiverton now.


----------



## Kathie

It looks great, Missy! Now his legs look shorter......lol


----------



## Missy

here they are RLHing-- Cash is just as long, but his coat doesn't whooosh as much.


----------



## Kathie

Sorry to interrupt this post but just had to tell Karen - I lived in Little Compton back in the late sixties shortly after I got married. DH was in the Navy stationed in Newport. I loved it there - so pictureque - and would love to go back just to be a sightseer again! Our son was born in Fall River, Mass!


----------



## Lilly'sMom

Kathie - I love Little Compton. I wish I could afford to live there! While I was growing up my best friends were all Navy people - until they would move away. :Cry:


----------



## Holli

Hi Missy -

Last August, after returning from the Nationals in Chicago and seeing how georgous all of the fully-grown coats looked, I decided to grow Zippy's coat out. So he's been growing out now for about about 8 months. Since he's now 2 1/2 years old, I don't have to contend with a blowing coat (thank goodness). I make sure I brush him at least every other day. He gets tangles if he goes for three days without getting brushed. The following picture was taken in January.

Holli


----------



## Missy

Holli, Zippy looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Holli, there you are! I've missed you!!!!! I love Zippy like that. If that's January's look, then what is April's? Zippy has such a lovely coloring.


----------



## Jane

Missy, Jasper has grown out a lot! He looks puffy and huggable! 
I resonate with what you said about him not being "fat" - just fluffy. When Lincoln's coat is long, he looks HUGE and gets those critical looks for being "overweight". But when people sink their hands into his coat and feel his ribs, they realize the deception 

Holli, nice to see photos of Zippy - he is also looking beautiful!


----------



## mintchip

They look great!


----------



## krandall

Holli said:


> Hi Missy -
> 
> Last August, after returning from the Nationals in Chicago and seeing how georgous all of the fully-grown coats looked, I decided to grow Zippy's coat out. So he's been growing out now for about about 8 months. Since he's now 2 1/2 years old, I don't have to contend with a blowing coat (thank goodness). I make sure I brush him at least every other day. He gets tangles if he goes for three days without getting brushed. The following picture was taken in January.
> 
> Holli


Oh, he's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Missy

gals. I caved...just a little bit. I took the boys to the groomers this morning to have them neatened up a bit. I also really needed a weekend without bathing them  And even though, I thoroughly explained what I wanted... and even though he took off just a wee bit of length... they are both sporting that helmet head bang thing that groomers do. Hopefully by the play date (when you can judge my progress Karen) they will be looking shaggier again.


----------



## good buddy

Missy said:


> gals. I caved...just a little bit. I took the boys to the groomers this morning to have them neatened up a bit. I also really needed a weekend without bathing them  And even though, I thoroughly explained what I wanted... and even though he took off just a wee bit of length... they are both sporting that helmet head bang thing that groomers do. Hopefully by the play date (when you can judge my progress Karen) they will be looking shaggier again.


Must have a picture of the helmet hair to judge the damage. :eyebrows:


----------



## Missy

Cash was hiding, he was so ashamed. :redface:

View attachment 29795


alas it will grow. 
but now they look like have small heads. I hope my scissors don't jump into my hands.


----------



## good buddy

Awww com'on out Cashie! Lemme see what mama did to you!


----------



## good buddy

Now really Missy we need to see a bigger picture than that! I cannot even see his body. Prove to me you haven't gone and shaved them down again!


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> gals. I caved...just a little bit. I took the boys to the groomers this morning to have them neatened up a bit. I also really needed a weekend without bathing them  And even though, I thoroughly explained what I wanted... and even though he took off just a wee bit of length... they are both sporting that helmet head bang thing that groomers do. Hopefully by the play date (when you can judge my progress Karen) they will be looking shaggier again.


hoto:hoto:hoto:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Missy......What did you do? We need more pictures to assess the puppy cuteness.

Zippy is beautiful! But, we do need to see an April picture though...it's the rules!


----------



## mintchip

Misssssssssssy I'm waiting for pictures of my pals. Pleassssssssssssse!!!
Love,
Oliver


----------



## marjrc

You couldn't last, huh, Missy? lol I'm not a fan of "helmet head" and I wish groomers would find nicer ways of shaping the head/face like Oliver's just above here. The hair is still out of the eyes, but the bangs look more natural. Still waiting for pics........


----------



## Missy

DH was hogging the computer all weekend. sorry I couldn't post. will do as soon as I can. 

Marj, it was more that I wanted someone else to bath them, I have been working so darn much I needed a weekend. but now I know what my laziness costs...helmet head. and they shaved the bridge of their snouts. I hate that. I told them not too last time, but forgot to mention this time and they went ahead and did it. The good thing is it already looks less helmety. And he took off very little length. Pictures to come.


----------



## irnfit

Just so you know you're not alone, Missy. I'm weakening, too. To make it worse, Kodi went to the vet on Friday and the vet said he needed a haircut.


----------



## good buddy

irnfit said:


> Just so you know you're not alone, Missy. I'm weakening, too. To make it worse, Kodi went to the vet on Friday and the vet said he needed a haircut.


Erg! What is the vet's medical reasoning that he needs a haircut?? Because if it's simply the vets preference in looks, I would totally disregard it as HIS opinion and you know what they say about opinions don't you?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am still hanging in there with the shaggy want-a-be's.......and still...removing mats too!

It sounds like the Vet doesn't know what a Havanese is really suppose to look like, when he says the dog needs a haircut....unless he was feeling mats below?


----------



## irnfit

Right now Kodi looks like a shrub. He has that cottony coat and with all the wet weather we have been having, plus he needs a bath, he is just one big pouf. He just thinks it's better for Kodi now that the warm weather is coming. He was 1/2 kidding me. I'm thinking of doing it just to see if it might grow back differently. He doesn't have any mats and is very easy to groom.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I bathed all 5 dogs today, then dried them with the force dryer that I love. Tonight I thought I'd shave bellies and I cut Gracie. :Cry: She didn't cry out or anything but when we were done we saw two strips of blood on her tummy. I was crushed and feel so badly! All I got done was her belly and trimmed her pads but I'm finished for today. They may be going to the groomer.


----------



## krandall

good buddy said:


> Erg! What is the vet's medical reasoning that he needs a haircut?? Because if it's simply the vets preference in looks, I would totally disregard it as HIS opinion and you know what they say about opinions don't you?


When I first got Kodi, one of the times we went in for puppy shots, we ended up with the Jr. vet. She said something to me about "of course you're going to keep him in a puppy cut... he'd be so much more comfortable!" Here he is, about 12 weeks old and no coat to speak of, and she's telling me to get ready to keep him clipped. Sheesh. I'm SURE she's never even seen a Havanese that didn't come from the puppy mill distributor down the street.


----------



## marjrc

Ann, it is a horrible feeling when you know you've somehow injured your dog. I know.  There's a chance she might scratch her belly a lot if it was a close shave. It will likely be itchy. I couldn't manage washing ONE very dirty dog today, let alone FIVE ! You are one CDL !! LOL


----------



## good buddy

Scooter's Family said:


> I bathed all 5 dogs today, then dried them with the force dryer that I love. Tonight I thought I'd shave bellies and I cut Gracie. :Cry: She didn't cry out or anything but when we were done we saw two strips of blood on her tummy. I was crushed and feel so badly! All I got done was her belly and trimmed her pads but I'm finished for today. They may be going to the groomer.


Oh poor you! Did her tummy really bleed? Hopefully it was just a bad pinch? I know how awful it feels. I had a couple oopsies when I was learning to shave my Chinese Crested. It's hard to shave a dog and I don't know why people will say you can't cut them with clippers. Yes you can! I never shave tummies right down to the skin on my boys. I feel safer with a guide to give a little distance to the blade. One thing I've learned from shaving my Crested is make sure the skin is stretched tight. Take a deep breath and know that Gracie will be ok. :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family

I looked more like road rash on a child's knee than a true cut. Poor thing, I know it must have hurt or at least burned though. She hasn't bothered it a bit. Gracie has the sweetest disposition and doesn't complain about anything!

Marj-I had to do all 5. Why have one clean and the rest dirty? We all had a very nice nap afterwards!


----------



## good buddy

Scooter's Family said:


> I looked more like road rash on a child's knee than a true cut. Poor thing, I know it must have hurt or at least burned though. She hasn't bothered it a bit. Gracie has the sweetest disposition and doesn't complain about anything!
> 
> Marj-I had to do all 5. Why have one clean and the rest dirty? We all had a very nice nap afterwards!


I hope Gracie ahs already forgotton about it. It sounds like it was a pinch rather than a cut. I did that a couple times on Phoebe and the mark stayed for a few days. The next time I went slower and stretched the skin tight.

You're a braver woman than I! I generally do one or two a day but never all 4!


----------



## Beamer

Ann, How do you wash 5 dogs in 1 day?? i gave Beamer a bath on Saturday and I almost passed out after.. lol... I could not imagine repeating 4 more times! ughhh

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family

I brushed them all the day before. Jackie and Bo are both shaved down so they're very easy. Set up all of my stuff with pile of towels and got started! I bathed them all and then dried them, starting with the one who was bathed first. As I dried them I brushed a little bit and then did more last night. I was exhausted but really wanted to get it done.

It's sort of like cleaning your house. If you do it all in one day the whole house is clean! If you spread it out over days then it seems like it never gets done.


----------



## lcy_pt

Well we had a wonderful time visiting with Debbie and the puppies yesterday  Of course, I forgot my camera....hoping she'll post pics soon. However...just before we left to meet with Debbie...the BOYS decided to roll in something yummy....suspiciously like cow poopy.....great! Today I started bathing them at 8:30 a.m......and just finished....it's just after 2:30....I think I've conquered Harley's matts from #2 coat blowing.
A few pics....they may never look this good again....I'm really trying to hang in and get past this stage.....did I mention it took me 6 hours to get through Harley??? :violin:

Okay...getting shaggier....8 months after the shaveroo


----------



## irnfit

I know I have been pulling for letting them grow out, but now I have a problem, and I hate those darn f---s! Which means FLEAS!!!! We have a real problem with fleas. We have sprayed the house, the yard, etc, and they just keep coming back. Kodi's coat was just starting to come back to life, and now those buggers have him scratching himself to death. 

So, I've decided (in my mind, but not in my heart) to get them a haircut. It's just that every time I pick up the phone to make the call, I get a quezey feeling. I know it's only hair and it grows back. But Shelby is 3yrs old and has never been groomed by anyone but me. I am going to the groomer after work today with pictures to discuss the deed. Wish me luck.


----------



## good buddy

irnfit said:


> I know I have been pulling for letting them grow out, but now I have a problem, and I hate those darn f---s! Which means FLEAS!!!! We have a real problem with fleas. We have sprayed the house, the yard, etc, and they just keep coming back. Kodi's coat was just starting to come back to life, and now those buggers have him scratching himself to death.
> 
> So, I've decided (in my mind, but not in my heart) to get them a haircut. It's just that every time I pick up the phone to make the call, I get a quezey feeling. I know it's only hair and it grows back. But Shelby is 3yrs old and has never been groomed by anyone but me. I am going to the groomer after work today with pictures to discuss the deed. Wish me luck.


Are you sure?? Won't you have trouble with fleas whether their coats are long or short? They're on flea meds right?


----------



## LuvCicero

Michele, Have you thied the Avon Skin So Soft to spray on to keep the fleas off. It works great for some dogs. Mix 1 part oil in 5 parts water and mist on their hair, spray feet and belly area. You might could try before a cut. Part hair and spray a little on skin. It's all my sister uses on her Peke and she even adds a tiny bit to his bath water. Never has fleas.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Or maybe try a different flea treatment. The fleas could have become resistant to whatever you're using, it's worth a try.


----------



## Missy

Pat, the boys look great. 

Michele, I agree wouldn't you have the same flea problem with shorter hair? having said that though...I may only make it to play date. I got new pictures after their bath-- just haven't uploaded them yet.


----------



## marjrc

O.k. Missy, waiting......... 

Michele, I can only imagine the uncertainty you are feeling now! I hope you find the solution that works best for you and your darlings.

Pat, they are PERFECTLY shaggy ! I love it!! I know, I know, it's a huge deal to get through all that coat, and I understand the pain involved in the arms and back, but I hope you can hang in there. Love those boys of yours! You just had to mention seeing Debbie and her reds, didn't you? BRAT !


----------



## Missy

the problem is Marj, my boys look no shaggier! just bigger! but I had to post some wet picts to prove they are not FAT like their humom!


----------



## pjewel

My boys are growing out again and I *hate* it. It's the same old thing with them bringing in every kind of yard garbage every day till I want to scream. There definitely was something to be said for the short clean look. I have to get them both back to the groomer asap since I have to schedule Bailey's snip snip immediately, if not sooner. I've already bought his onesies. They're hanging right by the front door to remind me every time I walk in or out the door.


----------



## good buddy

pjewel said:


> My boys are growing out again and I *hate* it. It's the same old thing with them bringing in every kind of yard garbage every day till I want to scream. There definitely was something to be said for the short clean look. I have to get them both back to the groomer asap since I have to schedule Bailey's snip snip immediately, if not sooner. I've already bought his onesies. They're hanging right by the front door to remind me every time I walk in or out the door.


Why not do the snip first and then get him all bathed and groomed up nice after he heals?


----------



## pjewel

Because he'll reek if I don't get him done first. It will be weeks after before I can groom him again.


----------



## Missy

Alas, I made it to the play date...but I can do it no longer. The boys go to get their summer do's on Friday. They seem so hot. And I am giving them too many treats to get them through grooming they hate it so. And just like me, their hair frizzes in the humidity. Novemeber to almost June with just two tiny trims. I promise before and after pictures (and if I ever get my little girl she will surely have long flowing hair) 

Oh and the real deal breaker was the other day DH and I split up the boys for one on one time...He and Jas went for a long fast walk. Cash and I went to a garden center to get basil and as we were walking around in the near 90 heat, a little boy asked me "is that hedgehog?"


----------



## Scooter's Family

OMG Missy, that's hilarious!!!:laugh: Did you smack the kid when his mother wasn't looking?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter got shaggy, then he got 3 inches less shaggy yesterday. I finally got to use my clippers again! Dexter is probably a good 3 inches overall with short areas in the rump.


----------



## krandall

LuvCicero said:


> Michele, Have you thied the Avon Skin So Soft to spray on to keep the fleas off. It works great for some dogs. Mix 1 part oil in 5 parts water and mist on their hair, spray feet and belly area. You might could try before a cut. Part hair and spray a little on skin. It's all my sister uses on her Peke and she even adds a tiny bit to his bath water. Never has fleas.


Be careful if you're the allergic type... I am VIOLENTLY allergic to Skin So Soft. Would completely defeat the purpose of a non-allergenic dog.


----------



## KSC

Missy said:


> Oh and the real deal breaker was the other day DH and I split up the boys for one on one time...He and Jas went for a long fast walk. Cash and I went to a garden center to get basil and as we were walking around in the near 90 heat, a little boy asked me "is that hedgehog?"


funniest thing I read all day!


----------



## DorothyS

Is that a hedgehog? I laughed out loud! That kid needs some nature knowledge.

Don't feel bad about clipping your boys, Missy. My husband always said that if I wanted to clip Rascal and Pixie, I'd get a big argument from him, but now that we've done it, he loves it! They're soft little muffins and the grooming is a breeze. That's what finally convinced him - we have other things to do all day than brush our dogs!


----------



## marjrc

Hedgehog???!! :jaw:ound:ound: Poor Cash.


----------

